# Blake, Shepherd x Rottie, DOB 02.08



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Blake, Shepherd x Rottie, DOB 02.08


His Story: Blake was brought home as a 12 week old pup to live with 2 brothers in a flat in London. They loved him dearly, but were evicted last week and had to give him up.

Salient points: Blake is 75% German Shepherd and 25% Rottie. Sheltered upbringing living in a flat without a garden. Good with older children and most people, but can get nervous soon settles. Needs fairly quiet household. Needs gentle introductions on walks and he soon settles.

Advert: Blake has the rich colouring of his Rottie lineage and the shape and temperament of a Shepherd. Walks nicely on the lead and used to London Park walks, but owner kept him away from dogs and always walked him on a muzzle as he can demonstrate fear reactions. His owner played it safe since he was attacked as a pup. He is settling well around dogs in the kennels and doing shared walks very well. A favourite of the staff and went down really well in the vets. He gives off a gentle, vulnerable air. Blake could live with another confident dog or as a only dog. He is housetrained, used to being left and non destructive.

Blake is a loving and gentle dog who can be nervous of 'new', but usually settles very quickly. At worst gives a couple of 'warning barks' moving forwards. Blake has already built his confidence. He is for the first time enjoying the free running in the paddocks of the kennels. He needs dog experienced owners who will find he comes on really well and will see a different 'sure' dog in 3 months post homing. A foster place would obviously help tremendously if with other role model dogs. Blake has head turning qualities and needs the 'right' family who will truly adore him and all he is.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Blake Shepherd x DOB 02.08 Croydon Surrey Kennelled.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Blake found his forever home!

With the kind permission of Blakes new forever family, here are photos of them preparing to set off for Essex with the 'superstar' & his new friend Tilley ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Blake was returned on Tuesday. He had a fabulous weekend and although he proved himself in so many areas he also showed that he isn't that all singing all dancing dog YET! He was off the muzzle in a crowded public area and he obviously got nervous about a person walking by close and snapped out catching their arm. It was a shock to all and he did draw blood. He has never been exposed to that kind of setting to our knowledge as he owner always muzzled him on his walks. He can get nervous with introductions and in the unfamilar. So sadly Blake has come back and he must be given slow careful rehab. to build his confidence, trust and skills up so he recognises he has no need to guard and protect. Blake has gone into a foster home with other dogs to work towards this end.

Here is an update from his fosterer...

"Hey guys well just a quick note to say Blake has settled in well so far few issues sorting out pack order and think Spud (GSD X Collie also fostered) is a bit upset that he doesn't have me to himself anymore, will keep you posted, but so far so good.

Blake was a great traveller in the horsebox and really enjoyed being up high where he could see lots. Think he is a little bit in love with Vixen, but in a good way. She is a great role model.

First afternoon here and already chilling out


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

What a gorgeous looking cross. Shame about snapping at that passer by D=

Stacey xxx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A few more photos of Blake ... get ready to drool ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We are delighted to announce Blake has moved into his new home. He is sharing his life with a rather wonderful 'Battersea babe' who had more extreme issues than Blake in her first few years and has since settled. Dee has just informed us that Blake went to bed early on his first night ... a sign of how relaxed he is in his new family.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Blake was really in quite good form today. He was cheerful and although painfully thin, his coat is thick and he has a sparkle in his eye and a lovely wet shiny black nose! It was my first time walking him and he was sweet, kind, showed me the ropes and behaved like a perfect gentleman.
Buddy came with us some of the way, but then we peeled off as Buddy was being a bit overbearing and Blake just fancied a chilled walk on his own.

The lovely Blake looking the handsome suave fellow that he is -:









And being a complete softy and enjoying a cuddle-:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i'm glad he found his forever home, but whyis he so thin?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

GSDlover4ever said:


> i'm glad he found his forever home, but whyis he so thin?


Blake hasn't found his forever home! He is in kennels and still waiting for someone to spot him and offer him a home. He has lost weight from the stress of kennel life sad to say.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Blake hasn't found his forever home! He is in kennels and still waiting for someone to spot him and offer him a home. He has lost weight from the stress of kennel life sad to say.


oh right, i must have got confussed as from the previous post it stated that he had moved in to his forever home. that a shame for the poor boy.

hopefully someoen will spot him soon!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Fingers crossed that it won't be long.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Blake from one of our lovely walkers:

Blake was up for walking today, but Lorraine kept him to the softer ground for the sake of his pads. No muzzle today, he met some other GSDs and other dogs and was fine. He is responsive and a reassuring hand on his collar seems to give him confidence to not worry. He was really delightful, but sadly his hind quarters are looking somewhat wasted and his coat rather lacklustre.










Blake would really benefit from some TLC in a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A friend of our rescue with a photographic eye very kindly came down today to take some photos and these really capture our gorgeous Blake -







You can see the weather wasn't fantastic but this boy has the where with all to make everything worth it -







After all that work - puppy sit :roll:



Well what's going on over there, then?



Oh those eyes :!:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

He is absolutely stunning, hope he finds a home soon


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh he is stunning! Is he not available for fostering? I hope he finds a home soon. Beautiful!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes he is available for fostering.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

He is beautiful !! I can't believe he's still on here.
How long can he tolerate being left alone for ?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Any dog should be in a home where they are not be left for more than 4 hours.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

May i ask where he is located? I'm presuming he doesn't like cats? Thanks


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Blake is currently in kennels in Farnham in Surrey. I believe he is a no to cats.


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

He is an absolute beauty!! If i hadnt of just got my staffie from a rescue i would have definately been interested!
I do wonder why the first family to rehome him (in the photos at the start of this post) took him to a crowded busy place only a few days after collecting him, with no muzzle when surely they would have been told he isnt used to this setting? Maybe all of this could have been saved and he wouldnt have been back in kennels looking for a new forever home?! I just find it so sad! The poor dog was probably so scared to bite someone and shouldnt have been put in that situation. 
I really do hope he is rehomed to a forever home soon.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Couldn't agree more. We will make sure his forever home are experienced enough to work that out for themselves. He has a lovely nature, we just need to find the right family to bring him on.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Its such a shame he doesn't like cats. I hope this wonderful boy finds a perfect home asap.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Any dog should be in a home where they are not be left for more than 4 hours.


Thanks but I didn't really ask that. How long can Blake stand to be alone? Could he manage 3 hours til lunch - then a walk - then 3 hours til his owner gets home? I have a friend looking to adopt a bigger dog.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

fluffosaur said:


> Thanks but I didn't really ask that. How long can Blake stand to be alone? Could he manage 3 hours til lunch - then a walk - then 3 hours til his owner gets home? I have a friend looking to adopt a bigger dog.


We don't think that would be ideal for Blake. He needs the security of having his owners around him more. One of his problems has been that he was being left for long periods without any input.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank the lord, Blake has gone into foster for a while! Here is an update from his fosterer:

"Hey guys well just a quick note to say Blake has settled in well so far, a few issues sorting out pack order and I think Spud is bit upset that he doesnt have me to himself anymore, will keep you posted, but so far so good.

He was a great traveller in the horsebox and really enjoyed being up high where he could see lots. Think he is a little bit in love with, Vixen but in a good way. She is a great role model.

First afternoon here and already chilling out ... "


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Blake came back into kennels after a short foster break ... but the good news is that another foster family arrived bright and early on Saturday morning and, after a short spin around the block, Blake could not wait to jump into the back of the car.

This is such a fantastic opportunity for Blake - just what he needs to 'chill out and fill out'. That is a quote from Janet, one of our walkers.

Here he is chilling out with his new foster companion ...





Fosterers are our lifes blood and we are always grateful to them. Whether it's for a long weekend or indefinitely, it makes such a difference to our dogs.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

he is such a stunning boy i cant believe no one has taken him


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

Daynna said:


> he is such a stunning boy i cant believe no one has taken him


Me too! I would have thought he would have been snapped up!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

*Week 1 foster report*

Blake has now been with us for one week. Through our experiences, his previous foster reports and his formal assessment, the following can be said about him:

-	Whilst settling into his new home, Blake can be seen as timid and unsure. He is initially nervous and requires time to both familiarise himself with his new home and owners and to understand the rules of his new pack.

-	Once settled, he is an unbelievably affectionate dog. He enjoys cuddles and grooming and will sit with you for hours on end. He has shown no reaction to his ears or paws being played with or to checking his teeth.

-	Blake is an incredibly intelligent dog. He is very food orientated; has grasped training principles quickly and is very receptive to verbal correction. He is learning basic commands and already knows the areas of the house that he is not allowed into without invitation. To increase his mental stimulation, we have also begun clicker training and he is proving to be very responsive to this.

-	Blake has begun some agility work and seems to really enjoy this.

-	He lives very well with other low energy dogs. Anxiety or high energy from other dogs seems to unnerve him and he has grumbled at them on occasion. He has lived with a number of dogs successfully over the last six months and is currently in foster with a male golden retriever and a cocker spaniel bitch.

-	Blake is currently being walked on a gentle leader. Using this, he walks well to heel. He has no issues with the other dogs in his pack whilst walking on lead.

When passing another dog on lead, he becomes fixated on them until the moment that he becomes level with them. At this point Blake makes low grumbling noises, whilst rearing, lunging, twisting and throwing himself around. Once the dog has passed, Blake calms down. 
We have been advised that this is likely to be a fear aggression response and could be corrected by continued and frequent exposure to this situation providing the proper correction is applied and the situation handled correctly. This week we are going dog stalking with our trainer to judge Blakes response to an experienced, male handler giving him the support he needs whilst walking on lead.

For the first five days, Blake was not muzzled when he was walked. However, he has started to put on the weight that he lost in kennels and is becoming stronger. For this reason, and for other dog owners peace of mind, we began to walk Blake muzzled from Friday. Interestingly, he has started reacting to traffic. We think this is because, on the lead, he is unable to flee a situation he feels threatened by but the muzzle now also hinders any defence mechanism that he has.

Conclusion after week 1

There is no doubt that Blake is an absolute angel when indoors. Affectionate, intelligent and loyal, he is a wonderful companion but we believe that Blake will definitely need a *dog experienced *owner who has the physical strength to deal with his current behavioural issues and offer him the continued rehabilitation that he requires.


Click to see full size image


Click to see full size image


Click to see full size image


Click to see full size image


Click to see full size image


Click to see full size image


Click to see full size image


Click to see full size image


Click to see full size image


Click to see full size image


Click to see full size image


Click to see full size image

Click to see full size image


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi, i just wondered how Blake was getting on? He really caught my eye and i've been thinking about this gorgeous boy and wondered how he is!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh I noticed this boy on your website yesterday!

He is such a beautiful, striking dog. Gorgeous looks of a rottie with the lovely shape of a GSD, what a gorgeous cross he is 

Cant believe nobody has taken him, I know everyone says it but if I was in the position to take him I genuinely would have him, but i'm not 

Best of luck to him, surely he will find a new home soon! Please keep us updated on him if you can


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh wow, i shouldn't have looked at this i'm in love lol :001_tt1:! I can't believe he hasn't found his happily ever after yet . He seems like such a sweet dog too! I'm sure his challenges could be overcome with some time and patience . Is he still in his foster home or is he back in kennels? xx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that Blake has found his forever home. He was officially adopted on the 28th February and all is going well.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

adopted


----------

